# It's all about the pull...



## dither (May 14, 2018)

Those first few pages. It really is.

I started reading " The Bureau Of Second Chances " by Sheena Kalayil yesterday morning and couldn't put it down. 296 Pages started and finished same day.
Then, I picked up the other book that I'd borrowed, read about six pages and gave up on it.

Shall be returning them both later.


----------



## marosabooks (Sep 14, 2019)

I wish I saw it in ebook
1


----------

